# Help how do you heal a picked pimple?



## bunny19

Help! I picked a pimple - I know I'm not supposed to and I'm usually really good about just leaving them alone. But now I have an open sore spot how do I get it to heal and how do I keep it from getting scarred?? Also, now I'm gonna have to cover it with make up which usually makes it look worse - any advice?


----------



## Karren

I use a triple antibiotic cream like Neosporin. Works great and fast.


----------



## bunny19

Thanks!!! I really appreciate it -- how long does it usually take? I have definitely learned my lesson about picking....


----------



## Karren

Mine look better over night.. If you dab a little on before bed. And completely healed up in 2 to 3 days.. Assuming you didn't dig a meteor sized crater! Lol. I get them on my right cheek almost weekly. Really annoying.


----------



## Minka

A lot of dermatologists will tell you to use a Vitamin E oil on the area to prevent scarring. You can get it just about anywhere... even most dollar stores.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Yup. Vit E for scarring.

Neosporin though? Really? I was gonna say tea trea dries up stuff for me. But they're usually small.


----------



## greta1

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use a triple antibiotic cream like Neosporin. Works great and fast. Thanks a lot for sharing your experience with us........


----------



## DachsieDogMom

Derms usually recommend Polysporin over Neosporin but either works.

If you didnt pick at it too badly it can look better over night but should be better in a few days.


----------



## bunny19

So last night I triedsome neosporin and vitamin e before bed, things look a little better this morning but still not great




Hopefully if I keep doing it I'll get some resolution in time for Valentines Day.


----------



## Courttaney

I usually put Polysporin on it at night. It helps it heal faster and it stops any infection from happening.


----------



## Johnnie

I use Raw, never barreled, heated or strained honey. At night dab a small amount onto the area and cover with a band-aid. Remove in the am.


----------



## chruix

Vitamin-e lotion at usually at night. Just never try to pick it unless it's necessary.


----------



## ceeport

Of course, the Vitamin E does work for sure. Moreover, dont try to pick your pimples anymore it takes you to the worst look. Better leave as it is.


----------



## magosienne

I agree, vitamin e or an antibiotic cream. Next time you really want to pick at the annoying pimple, use a sanitized needle.


----------



## fictionwriter04

i usually use tea tree oil on spots like this.


----------



## brewgrl

I am SOOOO bad at picking at my skin!!!!

I know I am not supposed to, but its like I can't help it.

So I am always left with wounds... its sad.

I use Burts Bees Blemish Stick to heal my damage. and if its bad, hydrocortisone with an anti-biotic.


----------



## dollylama

does the Burts Bees help hide it for the daytime?


----------



## XBoomBoomKittyX

somethin thats helped keep my skin a little bit clearer is a asprin honey mix, it takes the dead skin off and leaves your skin smooth because its got a acid in it that good for your skin and it in some of the more expensive face products. a also use a face wash called noxzema, it works pretty well for me and ive had problems with my skin for years and a lot of things irritated my skin or made me break out worse. i cant use proactive because it broke me out and dried my skin out really bad, maybe those will work for you to help keep the zits away.


----------



## MrsSippy

I use vit e oil, too. Although at night I use my clean and clear persa gel (my favorite) to prevent it from turning into a bigger pimple and then in the morning I rub a thin layer of vitamine e oil over the area. Make sure you're taking vitamin c supplements so your body will produce more collagen as your wound heals.


----------



## desertangel86

I use Polysporin Antibiotic Ointment on picked pimple as well as cystic pimple then I put small circle bandage over it before going to bed. It either helped greatly on picked pimple or reduced the size of cystic pimple.

I have heard many great things about Tea Tree Oil because it actually kills the bacteria just like first aid ointment.


----------



## Pink Swoon

I swear by Mario Badescu's drying cream for this...I apply it to an erupted pimple and area and the swelling and redness is gone by morning (I'm not even kidding!). I got a sample but its definitely worth the money!


----------



## jewele

Originally Posted by *Pink Swoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I swear by Mario Badescu's drying cream for this...I apply it to an erupted pimple and area and the swelling and redness is gone by morning (I'm not even kidding!). I got a sample but its definitely worth the money! I got a sample of this too at CVS. It does take out the redness in a couple of hours and reduces the size. Between Neutrogena, clean &amp; clean, and neosporin, the Mario cream worked the best for me. I also pick my skin even though I know not too!! I can't help it, especially if it's white.


----------



## piegirl

I'm a tea tree oil fan when it comes to breakouts. I also recommend vitamin E oil to prevent scarring. If you by any chance get hyperpigmentation when the pimple heals, just use a product with vitamin C in it to fade the mark.


----------

